
HSBC glitch led to thousands of small business loans in the wrong name - ksec
https://www.bbc.com/news/business-53313603
======
ksec
May or may not be relevant.

HSBC moves from 65 relational databases into one global MongoDB database

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23507197](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23507197)

